# Subtitles won't work



## Calvin8910 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm using AVI-MUX GUI and i was told that i was supposed to drag the avi file and the srt file, which is for the subtitles into the provided window, select the avi. file and then click add video source, or generate video source ( depending which version you're using ) and then click start, name the file and go from there.

...But i even made sure that the subtitles were turned on and i couldn't get them to work.

I'd really appreciate some help.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Have you tried renaming the sub file to match the avi file (minus the extension)? This usually makes it work, since the first file the subbing program should look for will have the same file name. At least that's the way it works with VobSub.


----------



## Calvin8910 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks, i'll give it a shot, but to be honest, this just seems like one of those things that just can't be that simple, you know?...

Anyway, thanks for the help though.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

No problem. If you can't get that program to work, give VobSub a try.


----------



## Calvin8910 (Mar 27, 2005)

I might just do that, but do you think you could just give me a quick walkthrough of how you would do everything.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Well I'm not exactly sure how you'd do it with your own program, but with vobsub, you just stick the .sub file in the same folder as the AVI and name the same way as the avi, with the exception of the extension, which you should leave the way it is. I think you might need to rename the .srt file to .sub. That's assuming that the formats are the same. Fingers crossed on that one; I've never worked with that kind before.


----------



## Calvin8910 (Mar 27, 2005)

Alright thanks, but i have one question-- the avi file, is that the actual file of the movie itself, which is titled avi, or another file that comes with the movie.

In my case, it came with a sample clip, which was also an avi file. 

BTW sorry for pming you, i hate to be the guy who pms people whenever he doesn't get a instant reply, but i'm just alittle anxious.

...again, i apologize.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It's not a problem. 

The filename should match whichever avi file you're trying to sub. This way when you double click on the avi you want to see with the subtitles, and it's called movie.avi, the vobsub plugin will start automatically with the avi codec and look for a file called movie.sub, or possibly movie.srt. I don't know if it treats them the same way.

And yeah, the largest avi file should be the movie itself.


----------



## Calvin8910 (Mar 27, 2005)

Alright, i think i'm going to try VobSub, but before i download this, do i need anything else for this to work properly?...

Also, is everything fairly simple w/ VobSub?...

I'm fairly new to all this, so i like something thats not too difficult to understand.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Everything is very simple with vobsub, just install it and it should run by default. If the subs aren't in the right format, you might have to look a while on the internet- you're bound to find them somewhere; people make translations for movies that don't have that subtitle on the disc itself. Like when I had friends visit from Germany I would have liked to download the german subs for the videos we watched, except I don't have a video out cable.


----------



## Calvin8910 (Mar 27, 2005)

I seem to be having some trouble. I clicked SubMux and i pulled the Sub file and The movie file in it and then clicked Mux and afterward, it said that file could not be loaded.

I'm obviously a moron, so i'm gonna need alittle more instruction.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

VobSub uses the .sub subtitle format and not the one you have. Your best bet would be to look online for a .sub file for the video you're trying to use this with.


----------



## aurway (Apr 30, 2005)

Calvin8910 said:


> Alright, i think i'm going to try VobSub, but before i download this, do i need anything else for this to work properly?...
> 
> Also, is everything fairly simple w/ VobSub?...
> 
> I'm fairly new to all this, so i like something thats not too difficult to understand.



if you have srt files you dont really need vobsub, i think you only need that for sub and smi files but its a must have if you like films cause yr not going to be able to get srt files every time. srt files are nice cause you can increase the font size. and their smaller files

what you need is a player i use bs player for my avi files(*audio video interlaced* mpeg4 movies) with subs. but core media player and zoom player will work ok to, not sure about windows media player cause I stopped using it at 6.4. I never got vlc to play subs i dont think it can but i use it for just about everything else its my default player.

but yeah the frist thing you should always do is rename the subtitle file so that it matches the movie (avi) everything shoold look the same except the files extensions (.srt) and (.avi)

vob sub is a pretty easy install and it runs practically in the background so when you open a movie with a correct player (bs, core, twins, or zoom I think it works with real player too but i dont remember thres probably alot more too) it will only pop up a green arrow like icon by yr time on the task bar.


----------

